# HR10-250 and DirecTv after Feb28th?



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok I understand that all the rebates for the HR10-250 from DirecTv end on Feb. 28th, what happens from March 1st on? Will you be able to buy the HR10-250 from DirecTv or some other vendor(without rebate ) and it still can be activated and used for DirecTv/HD/Tivo? I am sure this has been discussed somewhere and I just missed it. I am in the situation that I won't have an HD TV until April at the earliest I have Std. Directv Tivo recorder now but I just can't decide if it better to wait until I got the HD TV or just go ahead get the HR10-250 activate it and pay for HD service for a few months even without an HD TV just so I can get the rebates. My wife has to have her Tivoing on 2 channels at the same time she is hooked.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

On Mar. 1st, D* will have a all lease plan. You cannot "buy" from them...only lease
AFAIK...you should be fine with buying at a B&M store....they will no longer get
a rebate from D*..if you want it now get it with the rebate...even tho the Tivo will
eventually not record the MPEG4 signals,(when they switch to that format) it should be good to go for several years
yet(assuming the recording-viewing of your L-I-L stations in H/D) is not that big of
a issue for you........IMO


----------



## RonH54 (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I want to get the unit from Directv so that when the MPEG4s do get here they could possibly trade me out a unit or get a reduced rate for newer one.I wonder what the "lease rate" will be, if it like in the $5-6 range a month it take about 15 months or so to get to the cost of buying one now with rebates. My main concern is I qualify for HD Networks from NYC, if they go to MPEG4 soon I'll need a new receiver and recorder.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

RonH54 said:


> My main concern is I qualify for HD Networks from NYC, if they go to MPEG4 soon I'll need a new receiver and recorder.


------------------------
That's not going to happen anytime soon, IMO at least untill D* get's the rest of
the country switched over to MPEG4. If only we all knew what the exact plans/prices/conditions that will be in efect Mar.1st....You might consider also
upgrading to the "premiere" pkg....even tho it will cost nearly 100. a month, the
DVR fee is waived(5.99 month)..lessor pack. will include the fee. We need a firm
list of services before not after the lease program begins, so we all can see & plan!..........D*...give us a break will ya????


----------



## pudge44 (Dec 5, 2002)

moonman said:


> ------------------------
> That's not going to happen anytime soon, IMO at least untill D* get's the rest of
> the country switched over to MPEG4. If only we all knew what the exact plans/prices/conditions that will be in efect Mar.1st....You might consider also
> upgrading to the "premiere" pkg....even tho it will cost nearly 100. a month, the
> ...


Agreed, if you're getting HD networks in MPEG2 now, you'll be getting them in MPEG2 for a loooooooooong time. The fact that D* just added TNT-HD in MPEG2 speaks volumes about their plans. They're sitll concerned about improving their MPEG2 offerings due to all the MPEG2-only HD equipment out there. They're not just going to shut you off and force you to get new gear all at once. It will be a long-term phase out, probably over several years.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

Will we be able to add STB's that we already own, or buy used under current rules after March 1st, or will all STB's added be considered "leased", and therefore the property of D*??


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

dirk1843 said:


> Will we be able to add STB's that we already own, or buy used under current rules after March 1st, or will all STB's added be considered "leased", and therefore the property of D*??


------------
The way I understand it, yes you can add your own equipment that you buy, and
your account will be a "Mixed" account(both lease and owned) equipment, causing
differant rules to be applied to your account....owned equip. will have a "mirror"
fee instead of a lease one, and you would have to purchase D*'s equit. plan to
get the gear covered vs a free "swap-out" for defective gear. Also only the rec'vr
would be covered, not the dish, lines, or switch etc., and you get to pay a high
service call, should anything go wrong. We just don't know the "rules" yet...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dirk1843 said:


> Will we be able to add STB's that we already own, or buy used under current rules after March 1st, or will all STB's added be considered "leased", and therefore the property of D*??


my personal belief is, at no time, will directv ever be able to take our already bought stuff and make us lease it. But i'm no lawyer of course  you'd have one hell of a revolution and more lawyers getting rich fighting the class action.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

Here I am again....................

My modem seems to be acting up on my HR10-250...........purchased from VE, with the 5 year warranty plan.........

IF I get the unit replaced under the warranty, will it then be a "leased" unit??


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

dirk1843 said:


> Here I am again....................
> 
> My modem seems to be acting up on my HR10-250...........purchased from VE, with the 5 year warranty plan.........
> 
> IF I get the unit replaced under the warranty, will it then be a "leased" unit??


---------------

I would say if you allow D* to replace the unit after Mar. 1, then yes it would come
under the lease plan.....you really should check with Robert, @ VE since you have
the 5 yr. warranty thru him. I'm sure he will go out of his way to help you.
P.S. if D* replaces the unit, you might end up with a beat-up unit.
Check for Robert using member listTV Tivo Dealer.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

dirk1843 said:


> Here I am again....................
> 
> My modem seems to be acting up on my HR10-250...........purchased from VE, with the 5 year warranty plan.........
> 
> IF I get the unit replaced under the warranty, will it then be a "leased" unit??


I assumed Robert would take care of his customers with the same unit and the lease thing wouldn't even come into play. If this is not true, then again, you will have a lot of P/Od people out there who paid 1K and now have to lease their own equipment back.

I dont believe this will happen though.


----------



## Dnamertz (Jan 30, 2005)

moonman said:


> it should be good to go for several years
> yet(assuming the recording-viewing of your L-I-L stations in H/D) is not that big of
> a issue for you........IMO


What do you mean by this statement? In fact, what does "L-I-L" stand for?


----------



## Pipper (Feb 22, 2006)

I got mine installed on 2/13 for $249 plus a free installation. I decided to go with it and take my chances on getting the MPEG4 unit for a reasonable price when the time comes.

I'm kind of disappointed that the box was so badly beaten up: I wondered if I got a refurbished unit, but DTV says that the serial number is a brand new unit. I'm also disappointed that the picture quality is not as good as my HD Hughes E86 receiver, but at least I can record HD now.


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Dnamertz said:


> What do you mean by this statement? In fact, what does "L-I-L" stand for?


---------
L-I-L= Local into Local (your local station's broadcast) via D* in H/D....I was trying
to say that if not getting his local stations via D* was not a big issue for him
(most people can get their local stations via a antenna), then he should get the
Tivo now...The Tivo will not receive/record once he switches over to the the MPEG4
equipment and all L-I-L service will be transmitted in MPEG4 format. MPEG2 is most
likley to be around for some time(years?) yet.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

moonman said:


> ---------
> .The Tivo will not receive/record once he switches over to the the MPEG4
> equipment and all L-I-L service will be transmitted in MPEG4 format.


Just wanted to clarify for anyone else that did a double take on that sentence. As long as mpeg2 is around, even the new at9 dish will get in mpeg2. So even if you hook up mpeg4 stuff to your house, the HDtivo will work as long as there's mpeg2. heck, if you wanna pay 5 bucks for just OTA mpeg2 recording, that will be around a lot longer even!

(sentence inferred once he got a mpeg4 box he couldn't use hdtivo anymore)


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

newsposter said:


> Just wanted to clarify for anyone else that did a double take on that sentence. As long as mpeg2 is around, even the new at9 dish will get in mpeg2. So even if you hook up mpeg4 stuff to your house, the HDtivo will work as long as there's mpeg2. heck, if you wanna pay 5 bucks for just OTA mpeg2 recording, that will be around a lot longer even!
> 
> (sentence inferred once he got a mpeg4 box he couldn't use hdtivo anymore)


------------
I was replying to a question for Dnamertz, in which I stated very clearly that his
HR-10-250 would not work with the MPEG4 locals. I also stated in my original post
that MPEG2 will be around for a long time. I don't think you need to "clarify" anything!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

moonman said:


> ---------
> The Tivo will not receive/record once he switches over to the the MPEG4
> equipment and all L-I-L service will be transmitted in MPEG4 format. .


Ok i give up, i read this sentence 10x and still can't figure out which tivo you are saying will not receive/record once he switches over to the mpeg4 equipment. You can add all the equipment in the world and as long as mpeg2 is out there, the hdtivo will work forever. I'll stand corrected when you shed more light on it for my old tired eyes  I just don't see what him switching equipment has to do with his ability to receive mpeg2 on his hdtivo.


----------



## Redux (Oct 19, 2004)

newsposter said:


> I just don't see what him switching equipment has to do with his ability to receive mpeg2 on his hdtivo.


I think "him" refers to DirecTV, not the users. He means there won't be any mpeg2.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Redux said:


> I think "him" refers to DirecTV, not the users. He means there won't be any mpeg2.


that would make sense. Just never heard of DTV called 'him' and gave him a 2nd chance to explain and I still didn't get it


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

Redux said:


> I think "him" refers to DirecTV, not the users. He means there won't be any mpeg2.


Give that man a cigar


----------



## moonman (Jul 21, 2004)

newsposter said:


> that would make sense. Just never heard of DTV called 'him' and gave him a 2nd chance to explain and I still didn't get it


If you had read ALL the responce's to this thread instead of "cherrypicking"
your response, you will see and understand....


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

moonman said:


> If you had read ALL the responce's to this thread instead of "cherrypicking"
> your response, you will see and understand....


just admitting you meant directv instead of 'he' would have explained your position perfectly. In no other response above did anyone equate the world 'he' with directv so I never could have made that transition without explaination. Hey i'm a literalist, what can I say? I get in trouble when I try to put words in people's mouths so didn't want to presume you made a mistake 

I've heard of a provider being called Dave or Charlie, but not just a generic 'he.'


----------



## SpankyInChicago (May 13, 2005)

moonman said:


> If you had read ALL the responce's to this thread instead of "cherrypicking"
> your response, you will see and understand....


Not to "nitpick," but your sentence was very confusing. How is anyone to know that "he" means DirecTV? Even if you read the whole thread, the sentence doesn't make sense. Just take responsibility for the fact that your improper wording caused confusion and this thread would be a lot shorter and more precise.


----------

